# bose stereo problems with added twist



## divalmc (Aug 19, 2008)

ok, I know all the problems with Bose stereos. I recently purchased a used 94 Maxima with the factory installed stereo. Of course the display doesn't light. However, after reading through all the posts here, I haven't seen anything that matches my really weird problem. I've got the AM/FM cassette CD combo but only the AM radio emits sound. I can hear the CD or cassette whirring, but nothing comes out of the speakers. Same with FM. On top of that, the AM only works when I turn on the headlights! Is it possible the previous owner had a different system in that really screwed with the wiring? How do I try to fix this?


----------



## starfaz (Aug 17, 2008)

"Sounds" (pun) like the tuner/player, not necessarily the BOSE system specifically. I had a similar problem and put in a different tuner (AM/FM, CD) that was compatible (output is only a very low wattage pre-amp) with the BOSE final amp/speaker configuration and all is well. Could be wrong, but it worked for me. Just my 2¢.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

swap with a known good unit to see if the problem persists. you may just have a bunch of bad amps, or just a bad H/U (my old voyager with it's infinity stereo pulled similar shit)


----------

